# Fridge not working from engine



## WHY DOES IT GO WRONG (Jun 21, 2015)

My fridge is working fine on gas and hook up but has now stopped working when the engine is on, i have been told its the D+ relay, does anyone know where its located, bessacar 765 2003


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Many relays are fixed somewhere at the back of the fridge with access via the external vent, but no doubt someone with a Bessacar will reply shortly with more precise detail, but there's something to get you started. Disconnect any hook up before you start investigating.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I think you may find the relay and fuses in the center of engine compartment ( above the engine) under a black cover.

You will also need to establish whether the heating element that runs on 12 volts is still working.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Check that a 12v feed is live when engine running at the fridge end, If not check fuses, if all ok then check the relay is working. Some fridges have 2 x12v supplies, one for running the fridge and one for the igniter. With engine off the live one is for igniter. You do not say what model or make the fridge is by the way.

cabby


----------

